# Where do you shop?



## wacrider (May 17, 2013)

As a router beginner, the first thing that I have done is spent alot of time on my butt reading and shopping online; Not that I want to. First off was what router to buy, then it became which fence, what top, tracks to build my own top, how thick a top etc etc. Also Americans enjoy the good deal, so that what I was looking for on a variety of the above items. I'm starting to suffer a bad back just sitting here typing this after a hour plus of "bit" exploration after even more time yesterday. So my question is where do you shop and especially online. Who's good to deal with and are their prices and customer service good.

So far: Bosch combo kit router 1617 bought and due today.

Leaning towards: A couple of Whiteside bits, and maybe a Jessem fence (we'll see), hate to spend the money tho.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

I've shopped frequently at Rockler and Peachtree. Have nothing but good things to say about both.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Wayne; you might want to fill out some info about yourself and your tools as it'll give other members some idea of where you're coming from...literally and figuratively. 
Pretty tough to make 'bricks & mortar' shopping suggestions if we have no idea where you live(?)...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Tyler tool is another...
I have JessEm array...
SWEET!!


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Brick and mortar for me is minimum 35 minutes (small town Lowe's & Menards), 50 minutes to Home Depot or larger Lowe's. About 3 hours to the nearest Rockler or Wood Craft. So--online, Craigslist, word of mouth in a small town are what i do for the most part. In the past year i've been able to pick up over 1500 bf of cherry, poplar, oak and ash for about $700 just putting out some feelers.

For tools--with the distances above, minimum fuel cost to pick up is nearly $10, most likely $15-$20. That makes shipping charges look better, and i don't have to take 2 hours to go to a store, shop and go home. Most of the time what i order gets here before i even COULD have taken the time to drive--especially Amazon.

earl


----------



## wacrider (May 17, 2013)

Done deal.


----------



## Big Steve (Feb 12, 2012)

Brick: woodcraft, lowes, hd
Online: rockler, woodpecker, amazon.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Wayne; sounds like you and I are in the same boat with a workshop/garage full of a lifetime's worth of collected stuff that _'I might need someday'_ ...heh.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I shop everywhere. I like to support the local merchants when I can but for many items you must order online. In Florida you have Infinity Tools and International Tool in your back yard Wayne.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

MLCS Router Bits and Woodworking Products

Free shipping.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

No prob. 
Fence - Lowes, lumberyard, craigslist.
Top - Lowes, lumberyard, craigslist
How thick a top - how thick do you want it - Lowes, lumberyard, craigslist
What top - lowes, lumberyard, craigslist
Tracks - Personally I have a nice N-gauge I need to make a table for and set up. Small train set, but nice.

If I ever need a fence, it will be a chunk of 2X4 clamped down.
My homemade router table, and router plates, are 1/2" plywood, supported by a spiderweb of 2X4 chunks. Hasn't warped in well over 10 years.

Whiteside bits are good.

I'm on about my 4th or 5th router table. I make a new one when I need one. The first ones just weren't quite what I wanted/needed. This one does just what I need, and I've probably got around $5 invested in it, total, so I've still got it, but I'm starting to think about extending it a few feet to the left, a foot or so to the right, and possibly six inces or so to the front. Could use the extra room because my work has changed recently; otherwise I'd just leave it as is.


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

Hi Wayne, I spend the $70+ a year for a Amazon prime membership. I love the free fast shipping, and usually the best price. Every dealer mentioned here is advertising on Amazon, and most of the special sale prices are listed there also. The only time I go directly to the dealer is for their support, but most will support their products no matter where you purchase them now, but this was not always true.


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

I am fortunate enough that I have a Woodcraft nearly within walking distance, so I do a lot of my shopping with them. I came to the point a number of years ago where most of what Lowes and other box store sell isn't what I am looking for, so I find myself going to Woodcraft a lot more. However, I am not limited to that. I have done quite a bit online shopping, including buying a band saw and jointer from Grizzly. Lots of tool buying options out there.


----------



## Teddytim1 (Oct 5, 2013)

Recently I bought something at Walmart after researching the web across multiple "Brand" sites. It turned out Walmart will let you special order almost anything and the pricing is better because they will ship it to their own store at no charge. You then go and pick it up. I'm not advocating not supporting the suppliers that really mean something to us, I'm sharing a new phenomenon I wasn't aware of till recently. I see it as a tool against price gouging. I wont pay four times the normal shipping to help the seller buy a yacht.


----------



## Big Steve (Feb 12, 2012)

Mostly online through: Rockler, Incremental Tools (Incra), Amazon, Mike's Workshop (FD scroll saw blades)

Bricks & Mortar: Lowes, Home Depot, Woodcraft (30 min), Harbor Freight.


----------



## Bob Jackson (Sep 14, 2013)

Aren't we all like that.....according to my wife.


----------

